# Fly Free Remi



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't been on here in well over 6 months. We had a move in June, new job and life just got incredibly busy. 

However, the news that I read today completely took my breath away, and I had to come here to memorialize Noah's littermate. 

I jumped on FB today, and am FB friends with Remi's mom, and love seeing all the pictures she posts of him. Of all of Noah's siblings, I think she may possibly qualify for being more obsessive over Remi than I am over Noah. 

I see some pictures today and smiled, and then read the post that went with it, and pulled Noah a little closer and cried into his mane. And then I read it again, and again, and again.....no, the message was not changing. 

Today, Remi was tragically killed in an accident. They live in the country with a lot of land, and she said she let him get a little closer to the road than he should have, a truck pulling a trailer was going by, Remi chased it, was hit by the trailer, and killed. She saw the whole thing and is just filled with grief and guilt today. She said the driver never stopped. 

I know she's dealing with a lot of "if only" and "what if's" right now, and it breaks my heart. He was her baby, she almost posted more pictures of him than her two children (one in college, one a senior in high school), though she clearly adores them all. 

Her husband used to take Remi for nightly drives in the truck around their property, just because Remi loved it so. 

Please hug your goldens a little closer tonight in memory of Noah's brother, Remi.

What's even more heartbreaking is that he would have been 2 years old on the 22nd of this month (next Sunday).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's heartbreaking. Unfortunately, I saw accidents like that all too often growing up in the country. Most dogs are not on leash and it's just so sad. Most vehicles coming by are driving so fast they may not have even realized they hit him. RIP sweet Remi.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So sad. As said above, at least when I was growing up in the 50's and early 60's. our dogs mostly ran free. Our little farm was on a dirt road and very little traffic. We did have a pen and the dogs were usually penned at night.

I feel so sorry for Remi's "mother" and I know she will blame herself for a long long time. We always do after a mistake or an accident. I hope she can get rid of the guilt soon.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I saw the photos and your comments on Facebook. He was such a beautiful Golden, to have been lost so tragically. Having a 2-yr old myself, it would tear me apart if it had happened to my girl. Can't imagine the guilt and regret she must be feeling right now. My heart goes out to them, and to you as I know you must be heartbroken over the loss of Noah's littermate - not only close by blood, but because you shared a bond with the family online. Hugs to you. Stay safe. No one should have to lose a family member like that...


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

My dog was hit by a car 1.5 years ago, and although he survived and I was lucky enough not to see the accident, I felt, and still feel, a lot of guilt. I can only imagine how she feels. Sending good thoughts for her and her family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rabernet*



rabernet said:


> I haven't been on here in well over 6 months. We had a move in June, new job and life just got incredibly busy.
> 
> However, the news that I read today completely took my breath away, and I had to come here to memorialize Noah's littermate.
> 
> ...


I am just sick reading this. I will be praying for Remi's Mom, and sweet Remi! I put Remi on the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post6937857


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry Robin. Losing a dog at any time brings sadness and heartache but to lose a dog just going into their prime is devastating. My prayers go out to Remi's family. 

Prayers for you and Noah also. A dog from Noah's litter has to hit hard for you also.


Your posts have been missed these last few months.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this, it's just so very sad. Sending hugs and prayers x


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone - I have been absolutely gutted since I first read the news, had a difficult time going to sleep and just keep hugging Noah. If I feel this way, I can't even begin to imagine their horror and grieving over the situation. It IS a little like losing a family member, even though I never got to meet Remi in person, but have enjoyed watching him grow up. 

Mods - I can't remember if I can post a link to an Etsy store or not? I wanted to share a link to see what you guys thought of the appropriateness of sending her something I've seen there?


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

How horrible - and at such a young age. Her Mom must be in agony. RIP Remi Seamus will be 2 in April - he'll get an extra big hug today.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

RIP Remi. How tragic. I can only imagine the pain she is going through as this post brought me to tears. Bailey's litter has a FB group and all 11 (yes 11) dogs are accounted for. It would be hard to think of the day one might leave us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What an awful thing. I'm so sorry for Remi and Remi's family. So tragic.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Remi...what heartbreaking news...I pray for Remi and his family..
And yes, you can put up the Esty site to show others what you were thinking of getting...Not a problem...


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I can't fathom. Sending love & prayers to sweet Remi's family.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. It is most difficult when it is a sudden and tragic event.


----------

